# FC3 Blood Dragon startet nicht



## Palabubble (20. März 2014)

Hey,

ich hab mir vor ner weile mal FC3 Blood Dragon über Steam geholt. Damals lief alles ohne Probleme, aber wenn ich jetzt wieder spielen will, läuft es nicht mehr.
Wenn ich in Steam auf Play drücke startet er erstmal UPlay, dann lädt er irgendwas aus der Cloud aber das Spiel selbst öffnet sich nicht(der Play Button ist aber ausgegraut), wenn ich dann in Steam nochmal auf Play drücken will, krieg ich ne Fehlermeldung, dass das Spiel Bereits läuft. Wenn ich es direkt über UPlay starten will, sagt er er muss zuerst Steam öffnen und dann gehts weiter wie oben.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2014)

Ist auch uplay aktuell? Was ist, wenn Du zuerst uplay startest, dann in Steam das Spiel? Hast Du mal bei Steam per Rechtsklick auf das Spiel auf Fehler überprüfen lassen?


----------



## Palabubble (20. März 2014)

Hmm also UPlay ist auf jedenfall aktuell, das sucht ja bei jedem Start nach updates.
Zuerst UPlay und dann in Steam das Spiel starten funktionmiert auch nicht. Auf Fehler hab ichs jetz auch überprüfen lassen, er hat dann auch ersma noch 2,3GB runtergeladen aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

Komischer weise ging es noch wunderbar als ich gestern morgen installiert habe und danach konnt ich auch spiele, aber heute gings dann nich mehr


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2014)

Kann es am Virenscanner oder so liegen, dass der vlt den Start verhindert?


----------



## Palabubble (20. März 2014)

Also er meldet sich zumindest nich das er da ein Problem hat, und dann hätte es ja eigentlich direkt nach der Installation auch schon nicht funktionieren dürfen


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2014)

Kann ja sein, dass der gestern oder heute noch ein Update gezogen hat.

 Sind denn alle Treiber aktuell? Wirklich für alles?


----------



## Palabubble (22. März 2014)

Awww Yeah läuft wieder  Danke für die Hilfe, lag wohl an fehlenden Windows/Graka Updates


----------

